
Ask HN: How to send back an offer letter? - solipsist
I have a quick question about how to send back an offer letter and some employment forms. A company has given me the position that I applied for and says that the forms can be sent back via email or fax. If I were to choose to scan and email them, what resolution should be sufficient for the image files? I don't want them to be too big as they need to be sent through email, however I also don't know if there is a minimum resolution needed for legal documents. Anyone know what resolution I should scan them as?
======
gojomo
I believe historically faxes were as low as 100dpi but now are 200dpi or more.
So 200dpi should be safe... But your scanning software may have
presets/suggestions for 'fax/b&w document' that would also be a safe choice.

------
david_shaw
The simple answer is that they're going to print them out, so the images
should have a sufficient resolution as to not be blurry when they're printed
out on sheets of printer paper.

